# Missing Tsunamis



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

2 red Wilderness System Tsunamis, a 140 and a 145 were stolen from the Boulder Outdoor Center. They were last seen July 17. If anyone has seen them or has any information regarding the whereabouts of either of these boats please contact the Boulder Outdoor Center at 1-800-DO-HYDRO or email [email protected]. 
P.S. For those of you who don't know, Tsunamis are sea kayaks.


----------

